# I think my Mantis is scared of Crickets



## Lee2k4 (Sep 24, 2005)

I just bought some Large black crickets and the mantis is ignoring them. One even ran up the rock face and he just run away from it. Maybe they are too big for him?


----------



## Johnald Chaffinch (Sep 24, 2005)

get smaller crickets. or alternatively try damaging the crickets so they're not so scary. i dunno, i havent even got a mantis :lol:


----------



## Lee2k4 (Sep 24, 2005)

He striked at it but lost it, now he doesn't seem interested in nothing. I think he is ready to moult.


----------



## Rick (Sep 24, 2005)

If he is ready to molt then he may just strike at the cricket to scare it off. Remove all food and wait. If he hangs there not moving and looks swollen then he is going to molt very soon.


----------



## Lee2k4 (Sep 24, 2005)

Just went back to Pet shop and got some Micro brown crickets, he is not interested in them either, I even tried tweaser feeding him so I guess he is due to moult.


----------



## Chimpy666 (Sep 24, 2005)

Yeh that happend to millie but then she just got used to them, is the mantis new?? or recently moved tank?


----------



## Lee2k4 (Sep 24, 2005)

I got him on Friday, not sure how old he is but he is only small, about an inch and a half in length and has a really small head. Here is a pic I just took of him


----------



## Rick (Sep 24, 2005)

Looks like a Grandis.


----------



## Lee2k4 (Sep 24, 2005)

FINALY! he just caught a little cricket and is holding onto it.


----------

